

Ask HN: Review my startup - GiftGoRound.com - sort3d

This is quite an early beta, just opened it up last weekend.  But thought I'd ask for some feedback as well as give everyone a chance to spread some last minute, not so subtle holiday gift hints.  I'm working on a video and a screen shot walkthrough for folks before they register, but for now you have to register to see anything.<p>The general idea is that there's a tech savvy person who sets up a "gift circle" for their family and friends who are perhaps less savvy.  This solves a common problem for those of us who's friends and family have no idea what to buy the nerd who has everything.<p>Thanks for your help!
======
maushu
The landing page doesn't have enough information for me to want to register,
perhaps some screenshots of the user area, at least?

~~~
sort3d
If you want to take a look without registering use, login:
tester@intexcel.com, pass: 14all2c

~~~
fluorescentLAMP
I think we should have a chat. Our two websites need each other.

Mine: undercoversanta.com (also early early beta - too late for this year's
gift season).

~~~
notahacker
Well that makes three of us that had similar ideas and didn't managed to fully
implement them before Christmas :-p

Mine's more early alpha stage (and on hiatus) as attempting Facebook
integration was biting off a little more than I can chew...

I still think there's a lot of mileage in the concept though as I think there
are some pretty key features (other than vendor independence...) that Amazon's
wishlist and Best Buy's Giftag are missing. Happy to talk

~~~
sort3d
I was definitely thinking that facebook integration could really lower the
barrier for people to use something like this. I've also been working on that
piece of it.

------
gaustin
Link: <http://giftgoround.com>

